
Gboard by Google Includes GIFs, Emojis, Glide Typing and Google Search - enzoavigo
https://itunes.apple.com/app/gboard-search.-gifs.-emojis/id1091700242
======
mimsee
It's funny how Google takes so good care of their own ecosystem users.
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=Gboard](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=Gboard)

